# A strings passage



## Rob (Jun 18, 2010)

Like many here I'm always looking for a better strings sound, so I'd ask people to give comments/suggestions on the following 40 sec strings passage. How about the reverb, strings eq, phrasing, spacialisation etc? Before you ask, this is a mix of many libraries...  
thank you very much

www.robertosoggetti.com/StringsPassage3.mp3


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 18, 2010)

Roberto, you are so talented, musical, and skilled so why ask?

That said, it sounds just a little muddy to me


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2010)

hey Jay, thanks a lot! Actually, I'm pretty self-confident, even too much sometimes :D but I think that around here there are better ears than mine, yours to begin with, so I'm always interested in listening to people's opinions... anyway, I did a comparison with an actual recording and found that I had to add quite a bit around 500 hz and remove 2 kz to match it... it wasn't exactly the same material, but close anyway. Maybe the mud is lower than that, in the 200/300 range, have to check it... thanks again for listening


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 18, 2010)

Rob @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> hey Jay, thanks a lot! Actually, I'm pretty self-confident, even too much sometimes :D but I think that around here there are better ears than mine, yours to begin with, so I'm always interested in listening to people's opinions... anyway, I did a comparison with an actual recording and found that I had to add quite a bit around 500 hz and remove 2 kz to match it... it wasn't exactly the same material, but close anyway. Maybe the mud is lower than that, in the 200/300 range, have to check it... thanks again for listening



Logic's Channel EQ analyzer or Match EQ is your friend.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought it sounded good. What strings are these?


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2010)

josejherring @ 18th June 2010 said:


> I thought it sounded good. What strings are these?



it's a mixture of different sounds, some very old... there's some Siedlaceck AO solo strings, old Kirk Hunter solo strings detaches and espressivo and some from new Concert Strings, VSL SE chamber/solo/orchestral strings, plus a couple of custom patches...


----------



## José Herring (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting. They seem to connect up pretty well are you using any of the legato patches from VSL?


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2010)

josejherring @ 18th June 2010 said:


> Interesting. They seem to connect up pretty well are you using any of the legato patches from VSL?



yes, solo violin/viola/cello all legato patches. Very low on volume, though, to give detail but not invade the mix.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 18, 2010)

I like it because it's a very classical sound and not your overly polished film sound and it actually seems as if you got some bow strokes going on as well.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 18, 2010)

Once again, more proof that primarily it is the guy, not the gear.


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2010)

josejherring @ 18th June 2010 said:


> I like it because it's a very classical sound and not your overly polished film sound and it actually seems as if you got some bow strokes going on as well.



yeah, that's mostly the detaches, they give the attacks... I see them as consonants in speech, they make words intelligible


----------



## José Herring (Jun 18, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> Once again, more proof that primarily it is the guy, not the gear.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2010)

josejherring @ 18th June 2010 said:


> Ashermusic @ Fri Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, more proof that primarily it is the guy, not the gear.
> ...



true, but "primarily" means that you need the gear anyway...  
thank you, Jay and Jose!


----------



## alpiner (Jun 19, 2010)

very nice voicings and tone that you aiming at.

so here are my sugestions:


arrangement

the violas are a litle undefined. to support this fast going violins i would make the violas a litle more simple, not the same fast structure, less changes. i think about that mostly in the first 10-20 seconds...

keep on searching for the right combination of strings for your sound. maybe the expression of lass could fit your needs


----------

